# صناعة حجر البلوك



## المهندس أحمد 2010 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو من لديه معلومات عن صناعة أحجار البناء والنسب المستخدمة في صناعته تزويدي بها 
مع الشكر..


----------

